# Longines Hydroconquest lume



## Popeye47

Has anyone had issues with the lume on this model fading quickly? If so, any recommendations to correct that issue?


----------



## Pedronev85

Mine is the same... didn't really think it was an issue with the watch, just thought that's what they were like? Is annoying tho, would be nice for the lume to be a bit brighter and last longer

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nevada1995

The lume is really the worst part about an otherwise great watch.


----------



## Popeye47

At least I don't feel.like I'm the only one who has noticed this deficiency. Winder if Longines would offer to relume the watches if so many people have notices this. 
Is it a good idea to get the dial relumed with an experienced outfit like Everest in AZ?


----------



## Timev0id

I can tell you that Longine hydroconquest has the worst lume of all swiss watches i ever seen. 

Someone said in an review that Longine stamps the lume and doesnt paint it like everyone else.... ultra thin layer that fades in 30 seconds.


----------



## b.watcher

I don't really have issues with the lume, since it's not a real dive watch anyway, hence the missing lume on the second Hand. To me it is just a very very well crafted and executed timepiece with a very original and great look. besides, there is lume and to me it's enough


----------



## nevada1995

The lime is weak, doesn't last long at all. It's the worst part of an otherwise great watch.


----------



## shtora

So, what I learned from this thread is that the HC has lume, but very weak.
As I am currently considering the full numeral version, I would be grateful if you helped me understand just how week it is. I will give three examples:
1. I have a SEIKO 5 (dress model) currently which starts glowing after 30 seconds in normal light. Whenever I wake up (with eyes adjusted to darkness) at night or dark morning I see the time instantly without any effort. This is a watch with lumed hands and tiny dots behind the indexes, but it glows strongly. 
2. I had a TAG Aquaracer WAF2111 which started glowing after 30 seconds in normal light (much weaker than the SEIKO) and faded very quickly. However, at night or dark morning I could read the time fairly easy (not as easy as the SEIKO).
3. TISSOT PRC200 which I had - lume started glowing only after exposure to very intense light. Fades so quickly that at night I can never read the time.

Where would the HC fall here?


----------



## b.watcher

shtora said:


> So, what I learned from this thread is that the HC has lume, but very weak.
> As I am currently considering the full numeral version, I would be grateful if you helped me understand just how week it is. I will give three examples:
> 1. I have a SEIKO 5 (dress model) currently which starts glowing after 30 seconds in normal light. Whenever I wake up (with eyes adjusted to darkness) at night or dark morning I see the time instantly without any effort. This is a watch with lumed hands and tiny dots behind the indexes, but it glows strongly.
> 2. I had a TAG Aquaracer WAF2111 which started glowing after 30 seconds in normal light (much weaker than the SEIKO) and faded very quickly. However, at night or dark morning I could read the time fairly easy (not as easy as the SEIKO).
> 3. TISSOT PRC200 which I had - lume started glowing only after exposure to very intense light. Fades so quickly that at night I can never read the time.
> 
> Where would the HC fall here?


I would go for door number 2  have a prc 200 myself, so i'm able to compare.

but of Course i'm talking about the old dial with the applied Indexes...the numerals on the newer Version are just printed on....so the lume might be even weaker than on the other on. but i'm just guessing since i own the one with the old dial


----------



## shtora

Thank you, b.watcher! Useful information.


----------



## Makeitfromscratch

I have the 39mm Arabic Hydro and the lume is nothing to write home about. Love the watch, but it is almost useless when it is in a no light situation for very long. The best way I can describe it is if you have an old tritium dial that has died and is exposed to bright light for a few minutes and it still glows yet fades quickly; it's like that. 

I knew this going in and don't regret the purchase. I mean, I have to be realistic. I need lume like I need a 300 meter water resistance. The only way I will be wearing my watch at 300 meters is if the authorities are dragging the ocean for my body. 

I have to agree with the poster above, though. I have a Seiko SNK801 that glows very acceptably all night long.


----------



## shtora

Thank you very much, Makeitfromscratch!

So the final conclusion seems to be that in a dark morning, even with eyes well adjusted to darkness, the HC will be absolutely unreadable.
Does anyone else have observations?


----------



## Timev0id

As i Said before ,lume doesnt exist More then a minuter. 

Byt the watch is wonderfull. I got the 2016 chrono. When you hold it in your hand you feel the built quality. 

So only downside is the poor lume and poor pressed sheet-Steel clasp. 

Fortis mars 500 chrono got Good lume but lesset built quality.

I will submit a Picture.


----------



## UofRSpider

b.watcher said:


> I don't really have issues with the lume, since it's not a real dive watch anyway, hence the missing lume on the second Hand. To me it is just a very very well crafted and executed timepiece with a very original and great look. besides, there is lume and to me it's enough


I have read about this problem on YouTube as well as other forums. The lack of appropriate lume on a watch that is clearly sold as a dive-capable watch is unacceptable and clearly reflects on the quality control of the brand.


----------



## Timev0id

Here is a sample i just shot in my pitch black bathroom a minute ago.









Old picture. Comparison








Old forum picture. Subdial texture.


----------



## Timev0id

Here are some closeups of lume material on 2016 Chrono.


----------



## Timev0id

Lol it looks like sugar that lume material.


----------



## b.watcher

UofRSpider said:


> I have read about this problem on YouTube as well as other forums. The lack of appropriate lume on a watch that is clearly sold as a dive-capable watch is unacceptable and clearly reflects on the quality control of the brand.


Yeah well, let's face it: how many People do actually dive and rely underwater on dive watches like this one? Close to None if one at all. i say 99% of theese watches are desk divers anyway. so seriously: what is so important about that lume? it is weak sure, but i couldn't care less, sorry  and i'm in the Position to say that since i own 3 HC's


----------



## Timev0id

Ok here is one more Lumeshot : ) i couldnt resist. This time i had all of them under the fluorescent-tube in the kitchen for 1 min.

Enjoy


----------



## UofRSpider

b.watcher said:


> Yeah well, let's face it: how many People do actually dive and rely underwater on dive watches like this one? Close to None if one at all. i say 99% of theese watches are desk divers anyway. so seriously: what is so important about that lume? it is weak sure, but i couldn't care less, sorry  and i'm in the Position to say that since i own 3 HC's


We may not dive but It's sure handy when a phenomenon such as darkness appears...


----------



## b.watcher

UofRSpider said:


> We may not dive but It's sure handy when a phenomenon such as darkness appears...


really now?  well i'm not nocturnal. the only time i might maybe need a little lume on a watch is when i find mysel in a cinema, watching a boring movie


----------



## cdarrinford

The lume seem to do a much better job after being in real sun light. I believe it has to do with ultraviolet which is not as strong in indoor lighting. After a full day in the sun it seems to perform better even days later.


----------



## bcapa38

I don't get it either. I have the Hydroconquest blue dial 41mm model: L3.642.4.96.6 and for a $1000 dive watch with the Longines name, the lume is unacceptable. Seems like they did it on purpose so it wouldn't outshine its more expensive Seamaster brother because other wise, it's got a lot going on for the money. Sadly, My Orient Ray puts it to shame and I only paid $125 new.


----------



## uptempo

Yes. The lume is poor. It's no Seiko -- that's for sure, But It is an otherwise excellent watch and I can live it. 

But I am somewhat puzzled that there exists an obsession for super SMP type lume on a dive watch. I used to dive a lot and found that if it was to dark to see my watch, I would be carrying a dive light anyway...which I could use to see the time.

What am I missing here?


----------



## RogerP

b.watcher said:


> really now?  well i'm not nocturnal. the only time i might maybe need a little lume on a watch is when i find mysel in a cinema, watching a boring movie


Yep. Where I live, we can deal with darkness quite handily with a phenomenon called electricity.


----------



## RogerP

uptempo said:


> Yes. The lume is poor. It's no Seiko -- that's for sure, But It is an otherwise excellent watch and I can live it.
> 
> But I am somewhat puzzled that there exists an obsession for super SMP type lume on a dive watch. I used to dive a lot and found that if it was to dark to see my watch, I would be carrying a dive light anyway...which I could use to see the time.
> 
> *What am I missing here*?


Your mistake is seeking a rational explanation for a watch-related obsession. The romanticized concept of diving adventures is what drives the obsessions of dive watch enthusiasts. Not the actual, practical requirements. Have you ever had occasion to dive past 100m? Ever had need of a helium escape valve? Have you ever suffered impact damage to your dive watch, while diving? Dive watches need to be huge and have tank-like robustness - because at depth (300m minimum!), the first thing any serious diver does is find a huge rock to repeatedly bash his watch into. Everyone knows this. ;-)


----------



## bcapa38

I agree as others have said. It's still is a great unique 300M rated dive watch with a true dive extension not even seen on the Tudor Black Bay at three times the price. I can read the dial late at night with no issue after a charge. To add, Longines installs the higer grade L633 ETA 2824-2 movement.


----------



## Davemcc

Poor lume is only one reason I would think twice about buying another Longines. Think about it. This was a design and engineering decision, not a flaw or manufacturing error. It explains the other issues I have with my Hydroconquest. It’s cheaply built despite its high price.


----------



## b.watcher

Davemcc said:


> Poor lume is only one reason I would think twice about buying another Longines. Think about it. This was a design and engineering decision, not a flaw or manufacturing error. It explains the other issues I have with my Hydroconquest. It's cheaply built despite its high price.


nah, can't agree with that sorry. the lume is one Thing sure, but cheaply built? no way! i own 4 longines, 3 of them hydro conquests. cheap is never an Impression i have when i look at them or wear them. the way i see it longines offers very high Quality for a very good Price. everyone here is allowed to offer his opinion and this is definately mine.


----------



## b.watcher

Mkart31 said:


> Longines are overrated. If it wasn't for the reissued models, they would be in trouble when it comes to sales.


yes, since they so well known and well bought everywhere they would be clearly in Trouble, you are so right


----------



## nemanja198

b.watcher said:


> nah, can't agree with that sorry. the lume is one Thing sure, but cheaply built? no way! i own 4 longines, 3 of them hydro conquests. cheap is never an Impression i have when i look at them or wear them. the way i see it longines offers very high Quality for a very good Price. everyone here is allowed to offer his opinion and this is definately mine.


I agree with you fully, lume isn't good as it should be, but overall build quality and functionality...superb.
Own 2 Hydroconquests, first black and second is blue with faded bezel.
Great value for the money, possible even best bang for the buck!


----------



## billiybop

Since I didn't buy a Hydro Conquest for its lume, I have no issues if it's not up to some arbitrary standard.


----------



## myn5054

it is true, the Lumen is not equal to a Seiko. but not have any problem with the visibility of the clock. I was several months giving it turns to purchase. non realizing the purchase by the Lumen. now after use it for a year I see that was affected by all fanboys Seiko. between the brightness of needles and design dial and the Lumen having is more than enough to see the time without problem. ever in this year I pushed in failure more light in the dial. another topic is the machinery. +1.5 seconds per day. Sapphire. said, I have several Seiko. I have the high, the srp777. the skx013, a steinhart. but the Hydro is the best of all for me.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Even if the lume on HydroConquest is not as bright as on Seiko, I still clearly can read the time early in the morning before the dawn. So, not a big deal for me.


----------



## nemanja198

Faded blue









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## microtech85

This is not a hydroconquest, but it is nonetheless a longines. The flagship heritage. Being a dress casual watch, it has a very small amount of lume on the hands, however, it shines very brightly and is legible throughout the night. I am including a picture of it next to a seiko spirit (similar to sarb) and wenger quartz dive watch. It is hard to tell which is best because they all have different amounts of lume. But it looks to me that the longines is the brightest. I think one must consider the intensity of the light rather than the quantity when discussing the quality of the lume. Naturally with the quality of lume being equal, the watch with the greater quantity would appear brighter. 
From left to right: Longines, Seiko, Wenger.


----------

